# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 5e/Next >  Telekinesis Sphere (5e Spheres in Review)

## SangoProduction

*Overview:* There's already a review over the Spheres system as a whole here. Long story short: Spheres is a subsystem that emphasizes customization and self definition of your character. It makes use of spell points rather than spell slots.

This series is not a review of the entire subsystem, as it has already been done, and that isn't of much interest to me. (And it comes down to nothing more than: It's good. I prefer the subsystem to just about every other RPG system, as being the perfect balance of customizability to fit any character idea, structure, and mechanical crunch. Most other infinitely customized systems have almost no weight to the actual customizations. Or are GURPS, which is just a lovely mess.)

Instead, this is an inspection of the individual talents (think of them like feats/class features), to see which are the best to take, and generally help sort through the options presented, and make them easier to digest. Without any further ado...

-

*Preamble:*  The telekinesis sphere is based around the concept of moving things without physically touching them. Simple, easy, fun. The PF version, however, failed horribly. And continues to fail, and it was actually how I found out about the 5e version of the system. And it looks good. Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.

*Post-Review Analysis:* The telekinesis sphere definitely looks usable, and about as fun as one would expect from a power that lets you not need to get up to grab the remote.


*Spoiler: Ratings*
Show

(1) Superb: You always want this if it's relevant to you. And it probably is.
(1.5) Really Good: Particularly useful bits of kit, but aren't quite must-haves. (Kept it decimal, because spreading out Good so far from Superb felt unrepresentative. But I needed a step between)
(2) Good: These make useful additions to the right builds. Among your first picks.
(3) Usable: Doesn't hurt to have. Wouldn't go out of your way for it.

(4) No: It technically has a use, but the cost to take simply doesn't outweigh the benefit.
(5) Never: Theres no non-trivial reason to pick it up, from its mechanics.
(6+) Harmful: Taking/using this is actively detrimental to your character.

<Angle brackets> around a rating indicates situational usefulness, and how good it is in that favorable situation.
[Square brackets] indicate a reliance on the group (players or DM) or campaign youre playing in, and how well it does in those select groups.

Special Ratings:
(C) Cheese: A talent so broken that it will be instantly banned if you use it as you could.
(?) Unrated: I choose not to rate it. Often because it is just so far out of my wheelhouse, or its far too ambiguous.
(F) Flavor: This indicates that the main draw to the talent is going to be its inherent fluff or flavor, rather than raw power or utility.
(D) D***bag: Used for when your character wants to be a D***bag.


Base Sphere contains the abilities you gain from using a talent on the sphere for the first time.
*Spoiler: Base Sphere*
Show

*General*: The telekinesis effects can affect tiny-sized creatures/objects (+1 size per 5-6 levels). But you may spend a spell point to let it affect medium objects/creatures from level 1 (Adds 2 to the size category maximum).
And for the purpose of targeting multiple things, 2 things of the same size category count as the next size category larger. (Thus, generally, if you're levitating multiple objects, then you can lift less total weight. Better to package it up. Better 1 backpack than 2 potions.)

*Catch (3):* As an action, you may catch a projectile/thrown object, as an opposed spell attack roll. For 1 spell point, it is instead a reaction. It's pretty decent, but nothing to write home about.

*Levitate (2, F):* Lets you pickup (as an action) and *gently* move a willing creature or unattended object at 20ft/round (as a bonus action). For 1 SP, it can target unwilling creatures, but a Strength save negates the effect, with a new one each turn. 
It's offensively nothing spectacular, even on melee-exclusive hostile creatures.
But its best use is in environmental interaction. Trapped (unlocked) door? Telekinesis. Top shelf brandy? Now it's hand brandy. Chasm or pit trap? Must be notably large for you to not port your party over. Lever guarded by enemies? It's pulled.
It does allow for pseudo-flight. Although, the caster can't cast anything else while levitating, without spending 2 SP, and must move slowly with a bonus action. Which is still useful for being out of reach of things with nasty claws and teeth. And still just fine for an archer that happens to have levitate.
Do note the range being 30 feet though.  You'll need to be within range in order to move them again. (Or at least, I'd imagine that'd be the case.)

*Projectile (2):*  It lets you freely attack with 1 handed weapons from range, which is decent. Or lets you do lower damage improvised attacks. For a spell point, you can attempt to double the effective "improvised projectile" damage by using another creature as your projectile, after probably needing another spell point to target that creature, and them failing a strength save. But it would also reposition them 30 feet away if they fail, which can be useful sometimes.
It is neat, however, for the fact that you can effectively "hold" ranged weapons and ammunition that would normally be risky to use, like poison arrows. Thus, you don't actually lose it if you miss.
It does let you freely use projectile with anything you are already lifting. So, a Medium creature's greatsword is a small item. You could lift a medium item with a spell point. If we were to use Enlarge Person as a stand in for "larger weapon", a Large greatsword would do 2d6+1d4 damage... And you could do that for as long as you levitated it (max 10 minutes) for no further spell points. So... it's efficient.



Basic Talents can be selected from the sphere, after you gain the base sphere. They tend to add functionality to the sphere. Each talent you spend can get you one of the following basic talents.
The following are groups of the basic talents.
*Spoiler: Catch Talents*
Show

*Greater Catch (1.5):* Adds 2 augments. First: Lets you spend 1 spell point to continue catching [proficiency modifier] additional projectiles, though only until your net turn (you can also cast it preemptively at the risk of just wasting spell points). Alternatively, you could spend it on creating 2 10-by-10 panels that attempt to catch any applicable targets attempting to pass throw it (default projectiles/thrown objects). Both are really nice upgrades.

*Parry (1.5):* If you're wanting to play defensive wingman to your party, this is truly a must-take, especially with Greater Catch, as this lets you also catch (and steal, if you have the Steal talent) melee attacks.

*Return (3):* I assume "Augment 0 sp" is just a set of extra abilities you have. But it doesn't do all too much. Maybe you deal a bit of damage when you fling an enemy attack back at them. You can also return your missed ranged attack back to you as a reaction. 

*Telekinetic Maneuver (4):* The only real utility to this would be to catch an ally that had unexpectedly fallen, while within range of you (so a great mountain climbing buddy), as well as to attempt to hinder someone's movement through use of Greater Catch. It's really underwhelming.



*Spoiler: Gravity Talents*
Show

*Tether (3):* Actually a seemingly decent talent. You can tether 2 creatures/objects together for 1 minute (or 1 hour with a spell point), preventing them from moving more than 30 feet from each other. Unwilling targets get a Dex save to avoid tether. (And can spend an action to attempt a strength check to break it.) So, it can be used for lockdown. It can also be used in a more friendly context. Like acting as climbing buddies, preventing anyone from falling more than 30 feet from their buddy. And since the tether is free, you can tether everyone, and just float yourself down, while keeping everyone safe. (Although the GM is more than in their right to say that you can't hoist up more people this way than you could normally levitate. It just means you fall with them.) It can also keep your coin purse within 30 feet of you.
Of course.... rope does the same job. It's literally magic rope. But with no chance of messing it up, and without needing to find an anchor point, and can't come untied or cut by outside means. So you can tether a door to a wall to keep it closed while you escape. Or tether someone to the floor and run.

*Gravity Well <3>:* Basically locks down an area from movement, barring a strength save. Can be useful for narrow corridors. Although that's what the melee characters are for.

*Speed Zone (4, F):* Lets you spend your action to basically give everyone 30 movement, while going down a set line. That's cool. Great for chase sequences, if coordinated with your team so that you all take your action as soon as you drop the momentum line and then end concentration. Doesn't cost spell points so you can technically use it during travel (especially with a wagon), or to clear out / congest a crowded area. (All without hurting anyone...at least directly.

*Gravity Shift (5):* A 5 ft radius (10-ft-long square) of altered gravity really doesn't do much of anything, with a very incredibly niche caveat of you personally floating down to the bottom of a cliff that's really far away, and then creating a light gravity square for everyone else to follow. And hopefully not miss the square.



*Spoiler: Levitate Talents*
Show

*Quick Motion (1.5):* You no longer need to spend a bonus action to move levitating targets. Although each target still must fly in a straight line, and only move once per turn. But now, as a DM, you have a bunch of pseudo-fliers, that all move (but not act) at the same time. And the movement doesn't provoke attacks of opportunity. That can be complicated to deal with, unless your games have characters encountering a number of challenges before they can long rest. As a player, do try and not be excessive with it.
(Granted, as a DM, you can literally just say spell casters, or even sphere casters have x% less spell points/slots each day, if you feel that spells are spent too flippantly, purely based on the length of your adventure days. Obviously a given sized pool of water is not equally comfortable for every single person to swim in.)

*Steal (2):* You may levitate worn/carried objects as an opposed ranged spell attack, or dexterity (sleight of hand) check. Success lets you pull it away from them. Two-handed, or firmly secured items have a disadvantage to the check. So, it's certainly not trivial to disarm a raging barbarian, which is good. But it can make a sword/board and rogue much less dangerous. Though they both probably have good saves. Where it's particularly good is in targeting other mages. Take their wands, their spell component pouches, and what have you. Nice.

*Dancing Weapon (2):* Grants 2 augments to levitate, either to use the levitated object as a shield (0 sp), although it explicitly makes mention of creatures. (Letting you use a shield without using a hand to do so.) So maybe the levitate augment to target unwilling creatures can be applied.  And the other option (also for 0 spell points) is to make the levitated weapon act as though it were a weapon actively wielded by you. That has some very neat applications, like getting to make melee attacks at range, using all of your feats and whatever nonsense.
Both of these are obviously best used by martials who have a bit of casting, rather than a proper mage.

*Finesse (3, F):* Lets you do fine manipulation with your telekinesis, like pressing a button on the tv rather than just moving the tv. If you use the spell point to maintain without concentration, you basically a telekinetic butler for a given non-combat task. For actual adventuring stuff... I mean... it can test if a trap would go off if you put something in the key hole and waggled a bit. The disadvantage to rolls makes it suboptimal, but a neat emergency measure.

*Orbit (4):* Having a couple of objects that you levitate in passive orbit is not generally particularly useful. Especially if the "telekinesis maximum" cannot be increased with a spell point, due to being passive. Flavor wise, I imagine someone just having a few books or scrolls floating around them is neat. Maybe a doctor that for some reason likes to have their scalpels floating around rather than safely on a table. Or maybe you have some build that likes to change weapons every turn, and can't draw/sheathe them quickly. (Although you must then manually telekinetically lift the weapon to put it back in orbit, unless you're using Dancing Weapon.)



*Spoiler: Projectile Talents*
Show

*Homing <1>:* As a reaction for a spell point, you can have a missed ranged attack keep trying to hit on its own. Once each turn for a minute, it makes another attack. It stops after one successful. Useful for ensuring a ranged poison arrow hits, because it's got 11 attempts including the original one. It also works for other things like alchemical flasks and what have you. Maybe that dragon bane arrow you put so much love and care in to.
This makes it so that your consumable ranged attacks actually land, even if they don't do so immediately. That's very useful...if you have any that you care about.
Granted, you can also do this with base projectile. But in doing so, you must devote an action each round to doing so. This just does it on its own for an action point.

*Mobile Projectile (2)* Basically gives ranged "cleave" to your projectile, letting you target two people at once for a spell point. How does it work with attacks that are effectively destroyed on hit, like Alchemist Fire? No idea. 
So, let's just take the example of swinging an enemy medium creature at two other creatures. They hit both. Deals 1d8 damage to each of those 2 creatures. And 2d8 to this one. That's a respectable 4d8 damage in total... on a failed save and two successful attack rolls. I'm just going to say it's good. I think it's worth while.

*Kinetic Weapon (3):* I probably just underrate extra damage. But an extra 1d6 damage at level 5 is probably fine. I dunno. Maybe I'm overrating it. Those of you with more 5e experience tell me how much an extra 3.5 average damage is going to make to your game after 5 levels.

*Manifest Force (4):* Except in the very specific case of punching ghosts, this is very little utility. I mean, it makes your basic, 0 cost improvised Projectile attack go from 1d4 to 1d8 damage... I'm not going to sit here and say that's nothing. But that's not a whole lot.

*Crater (?):* For 1 spell point, you turn your normal Projectile attack into an area of effect. I am underwhelmed. But it can be useful. Especially against swarms.
Note: I have literally no idea how this would interact with, say, Dragon Bane Arrows. Is the full damage of the magic arrow transmitted throughout the area, and hit all the dragons? I don't know. (Seems reasonable.) Does Alchemist Fire flask splash the entire area as though directly targeted? I don't know. (I wouldn't say so.) Would poison hit everyone? Maybe with advantage to their saves? Ask your DM for your use cases, and they'll make the determination, and you can set its rating for your table accordingly.



*Spoiler: Other Talents*
Show

*Kinetic Sense (2):* Your telekinesis no longer needs you to see the target, you can just blindly target a square in range, and it will be affected. Also, you can grant yourself blind sense out to 30 feet for 1 spell point. 2 more spell points to not need to concentrate for 10 minutes.

*Pushed Movement (2):* Based purely on the Fly, which gives fly speed, which does not need to be within range of your telekinesis after you give it. It is much more costly to have going. Substantially more. But obviously it offers much greater freedom of movement of everyone. Again, careful not to overuse it as a player. The DM could very well not appreciate it.

*Telekinetic Crush (4)* Double the damage done to objects with Projectile. Not particularly useful. But sometimes you need to bash down a door...quickly...without the use of a melee character...because reasons. I don't know what those reasons are. Maybe the door is trapped, and a boulder is coming to smash you guys into pancakes if you don't open it. As for dealing a tiny bit of damage while concentrating on levitation... it doesn't really help.

*Dampening Field (4):* Inertial armor is... decent. But in order to use on a creature you must either concentrate on them, or spend 2 spell points which is a little rich for my blood. And using it on objects seems a little odd.

*Whirlwind Assembly (F)*  Grants two abilities: one to grab an object within range as a bonus action. And another to draw /put away objects, even from/to a bag, (aka swap weapons), and don/put away armor / clothing, and any number of "smaller worn items (such as gloves, hats, or rings)"...as a bonus action. 
I mean, what's the honest utility of swapping armor? And 5e only allows like 3 attuned items. But maybe the weapon thing would be nice. Like, you have an entire back pack of various alchemical vials specialized for specific use cases. You don't even need a potion belt. Oh, potions. Yeah, those are good to grab from storage.
But the major thing is the flavor of just being in one uniform, and instantly swapping to another. Or being ready at any time, no matter how fancy your suit, so long as you have your magic bag on you.



(I don't feel like reviewing advanced talents since they are "white list" talents. The DM has to explicitly OK them. Maybe later.)

Variants are restrictions upon the use of the sphere, but often gives something in recompense. They are more here for flavor than for power.
*Spoiler: Variants*
Show

*Gyrokinesis:* In exchange for only being able to move things up and down, not laterally, you gain a (gravity) talent. The gravity talents are not particularly good, and that's a huge hinderance.

*Limited Telekinesis:* You choose just one type of material that your telekinesis works on. Think Magneto's / Static Shock's requirement for targeting metal with their powers. In exchange, you gain one Telekinesis talent.

*Manifestation:* You literally summon/create a translucent "construct," to do your telekinesis. Thus it can be attacked and destroyed. In exchange, you get a telekinesis talent. That's right. Your demon summoner can now have translucent imps running around and doing her tasks for her. (They are just lazy and don't do anything more than asked.) It also fits a "queen bee" character, as well as an engineer that likes to use drones and butter-passing robots.

----------


## Libertad

Following this review! An interesting thing I'd like to note is that Telekinesis spheres' limits are based entirely on size and not weight for both creatures and objects. Compare this to the default Telekinesis spell in 5th Edition, which for creatures is based on size but for objects is based on pounds. So in comparison, Spheres Telekinesis can do a better job of lifting small yet dense materials.

----------


## SangoProduction

> Following this review! An interesting thing I'd like to note is that Telekinesis spheres' limits are based entirely on size and not weight for both creatures and objects. Compare this to the default Telekinesis spell in 5th Edition, which for creatures is based on size but for objects is based on pounds. So in comparison, Spheres Telekinesis can do a better job of lifting small yet dense materials.


Yup. Me making note of the weight was just to denote that normally weight increases 8x when you increase in size, but you only get 2 small items to count as a medium one. Thus, it is more efficient to pack everything up than to carry things individually.

----------

